# Expanded bear hunt defeated by California antis, commission members



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

This is not surprising at all. Same ole same ole for a state corrupted with Marxist ideals.
Sad though for the folks in California that _dont believe _in this rhetoric.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Bears love vegans........ they taste like.......well chicken. As soon as the bears start having interaction with humans they'll want something done about it.


----------

